

Dreamhost's core network goes down at 2:20AM. - wmeredith

It went down early this morning and has been struggling to get back up in fits and starts ever since. (Access to dreamhoststatus.com is even spotty. It's hosted off-network, I'm sure that's just because of the pounding of traffic it's getting as America wakes up and goes online.)<p>For a bit of schadenfreude, do a Titter search for Dreamhost right now. It's a fire hose of complaints.
======
tnorthcutt
Their status page contradicts itself... the notice at the top of the most
recent post says the network is down...

 _We apologize for the downtime as our core network is offline at the moment._

...but the latest timestamped update says it's not:

 _Update: 7:28pm (Pacific):The network is confirmedly looking much better, but
we continue keeping an eye on it. If you’re still having any issues, please
submit a ticket with as much details as you can provide, so we can use that to
evaluate if your case is unrelated or if there is still something else lurking
around waiting to be fixed. We’ll update again as the evening progresses, but
so far so good. We very much appreciate your patience and understanding
regarding this outage._

------
kingofspain
Middle of the night is middle of the day for some :)

Some of my sites are offline (now I know that pingdom really is active at
least!). Luckily they are personal, non-critical sites. It's the first serious
outage I've had since joining 8 months ago.

